# Just found pigeon, it's scared as heck, now what?!!!!



## fuzzyorca (Jul 10, 2005)

_*I went out for groceries and came home with an adult pigeon. He was flapping around on the road so i stopped traffic (feeling rather heroic) and picked the little fellow up and wrapped him in my shirt to bring him home.
My problem, or more correctly, his/her problem is that i believe he is injured. Unfortunately, i don't know how to calm him down enought to get a look at him. Every time i go in to check on him he gets aggitated. I have put him in a medium sized cardboard box, wrapped him loosely in a towel for security(he is more calm with the towel around him) and put some seed and water in there and left him alone to calm down.
How long do i wait before calling a professional? His wings seem fine, i think it's his leg that is bothering him. What do i do?
Can someone help me?*_


----------



## fuzzyorca (Jul 10, 2005)

wow, i didn't realize how big that font was. my apologies.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thank you*

For helping the bird. Darkness will quiet them. But light is require for eating drinking. By all means call a bird Vet. and get detailed help. Or a bird rehabor. Others with more ideas will be along shortly. Has your bird eaten or drank? Are thier any wounds?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Fuzztorca,


Just put a folded Towell in a medium sized Box and cover it with another towell and have him someplace quiet and dim for a while.


Then, in gentle light, later, see if you can examine him a little, maybe...if he stueggles a lot, skip that for now.

If you are not used to handleing them and examining them they can really get out of hand and fast, too..!

So, this is not allways easy for those new to doing it, and one of course does not wish to further harm an existing injury, nor to cause new ones to their Wings and muscles and so on...so...

If this Bird has 'White' nubs where it's Beak meets it's forehead, you can have the lights dim, or off so there is very little light but just barely enough for you to see by, and put a small Bowl of Water in the Box and some Seeds also. 

Then put a very thin cloth over the top (instead of a Towell over the top )and then turn the lights on high so it can see enough in the Box to see there is Seed and Water in there.

Later, see what the poops look like.

If the Bird felt very light weight, it is likely starved...

This may be a Bird who has been poisoned. 

Was it panting did it look wild eyed or frantic?

Phil
las vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah, that was pretty big, LOL>

You did the right thing picking up the bird. If a bird can be picked up easily than there is something wrong with him.
The box, towel, seeds and water sounds good.
You can give him some chamomille tea in his water, that might calm him down a bit.
I was reading today you can give them calming essence from the health food store, it decreases the anxiety.

After he relaxes a little you can check on him, see if he is eating and drinking and if calm enough give him an examination to see what exactly is wrong with him. Look if he can walk, stand, if he has any bruises, cuts or other injuries and let us know, please.

If you give us your location we might be able to find somebody near you to take him in.

Thank you for rescuing this poor little bird.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for being heroic and helping this needy bird here is a link that might help you locate a professional, depending on where you live.

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

Treesa


----------

